# My Current Dilemna



## Stroodlepuff (20/11/13)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CraftyZA (20/11/13)

What tank it is?
Swop out the coil for now, but don't dump it yet. If it is not the coil, rince out the old one, and let it dry. Use this one in the mean time, then fill with some lekker juice


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/11/13)

iclear 30  yeah I have done that waiting to see  back on a Ce5 for the moment  Think it just needs a good clean I havent cleaned it at all since I got it

Reactions: Like 1


----------

